# [Ndiswrapper] Impossible de charger le module (résolu)

## Heliodromel

Bonjour à tous,

Alors voilà, je viens d'installer Gentoo 2006.1 et je cherche à présent à faire fonctionner le Wifi. 

La méthode la plus simple (peut être pas la plus propre cela dit...) qui m'est venue est d'utiliser ndiswrapper. Je commence donc par l'installer puis je l'utilise pour installer ma clé wifi avec les pilotes windows :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> localhost RT25USB-SRC-V2.0.7.0 # ndiswrapper -l
> 
> netrtusb : driver installed
> ...

 

Tout se passe à merveille, ma clé est détectée. J'essaye donc d'installer le modules ndiswrapper mais là....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> localhost RT25USB-SRC-V2.0.7.0 # modprobe ndiswrapper
> 
> FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.
> ...

 

...impossible de charger le module. Bon alors je fais quelques recheches et je finis par trouver l'emplacement du fichier ndiswrapper.ko. Celui-ci est situé dans /lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/misc or lorsque je fais modprobe -l, la liste des modules affichés sont ceux situé dans   lib/2.6.17-gento-r7/kernel .

En recherchant sur internet, je découvre que j'ai peut être un problème de lien simbolique au niveau de /usr/src/linux. Je remets donc à jour ce lien correctement de la manière suivante :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # cd /usr/src/
> 
> # ln -sfn linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 linux
> ...

 

Mais cette fois encore, rien à faire...modprobe pointe toujours vers le mauvais dossier.

Voilà où j'en suis....

Vous avez des idées ?

(P.S. : j'ai également essayé d'insérer directement ndiswrapper.ko avec la commande insmod mais la console me retourne un message d'erreur "invalid module format")Last edited by Heliodromel on Fri Feb 23, 2007 10:26 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## nykos

après avoir modifié ce lien il faut recompiler ndiswrapper

```
emerge -1av ndiswrapper
```

----------

## GaMeS

Si tu t'es trompé de kernel la première fois, tu as compilé ton ndiswrapper pour ton ancien kernel.

Déja regardes si tu as le bon lien symbolique.

ls -al /usr/src/

Install, si ce n'est pas déja fait : sys-kernel/module-rebuild, c'est un paquet qui permet de recompiler les modules pour ton nouveau noyau, puis fais un module-rebuild rebuild.

Sinon essaye de [re]émerger ton ndiswrapper.

P.S : Pourrais-tu s'il te plait mettre ton titre conforme aux règles du forum ? je t'invite à lire la partie 3/3 sur cette page. Merci d'avance.

----------

## Heliodromel

Merci pour vos réponses !

Bon alors je viens de réémerger ndiswrapper, tout c'est passé parfaitement mais j'ai toujours le problème "module not found" et modprobe pointe toujours vers le mauvais répertoire.

Je vais essayer du coté de module-rebuild

----------

## Heliodromel

Bon alors voilà ce que ca donne :

Tout d'abord pour le lien symbolique :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> localhost samuel # ls -al /usr/src
> 
> total 16
> ...

 

Puis pour le rebuild :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> localhost etc # module-rebuild rebuild
> 
> ** Preparing to merge modules:
> ...

 

Le rebuild s'est donc passé correctement mais :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> localhost etc # depmod -a
> 
> localhost etc # modules-update
> ...

 

et lorsque je fais modprobe -l ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> localhost etc # modprobe -l
> 
> /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/usb/usx2y/snd-usb-usx2y.ko
> ...

 

... je pointe toujours vers 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 alors que mon lien symbolique est bien vers linux-2.16.19-gentoo-r5.

Qu'est ce que vous en pensez ?

----------

## GaMeS

 *Heliodromel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> je pointe toujours vers 2.6.17-gentoo-r7
> 
> 

 

Ce que je comprends pas c'est que la gentoo veux être sous le 2.6.17-r7 alors que tu as installer ta Gentoo récemment.

En plus le 2.6.17-r7 n'est pas dans ton /usr/src/ ça me rends perplexe cette affaire...

----------

## Heliodromel

 *GaMeS wrote:*   

>  ça me rends perplexe cette affaire...

 

Idem pour moi... même si en fait j'ai une petite idée sur la question : ce qui se passe, c'est que j'ai installé gentoo à partir du livecd. Peut-être que le 2.6.17 est le noyau du livecd alors que le 2.6.19 est celui que j'ai compilé. Mais ça m'explique touours pas pourquoi modprobe reste fixé sur le 2.6.17...

----------

## GaMeS

Rah tu as installé via le LiveCD Graphique ?

----------

## Heliodromel

Oui voilà. Pourquoi il y a des problèmes avec ce mode d'installation ?

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

```
ls /lib/modules
```

Si tu as la 2.6.17-r7 ce qui m'etonnerait si tu as une gentoo toute neuve comme précise games, efface-le  ...

Ensuite désinstalle  ndiswrapper

```
emerge -C ndiswrapper
```

Utilise le version la plus récente:

```
echo net-wireless/wireless-tools  ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo net-wireless/ndiswrapper ~x86  >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

Si tu es en arch amd64, tu remplaces le ~x86 par ~amd64

Et tu re-emerge ndiswrapper:

```
emerge -av ndsiwrapper
```

@ +

ps : Tu as un driver rt2500usb ds portage :

```
echo net-wireless/wireless-tools  ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo net-wireless/rt2x00  rt2500usb  >> /etc/portage/package.use

echo  net-wireless/rt2x00-9999 ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge -av rt2x00
```

Tu confirme que c'est ce driver ?

----------

## GaMeS

Excuse moi du temps de réponse, je mange devant le pc (hihihi)

Oui, le liveCD Graphique n'est que pour l'instant expérimental et succite quelques "grognements" vis à vis de la communauté Gentoo.

Mais hmm, bizzare qu'il veuille toujours se basé dans /lib/gentoo-2.6.17-r7/..., je vois pas trop où il pourrait y faire référence.

----------

## Heliodromel

Pas de soucis  :Wink: 

Ok, bon je suppose que le mieux serait que je refasse une install à partir du cd d'installation minimal par exemple... Mais bon c'est quand même rageant parceque tout fonctionnait bien sinon.

----------

## GaMeS

 *Heliodromel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ok, bon je suppose que le mieux serait que je refasse une installe à partir du cd d'installation minimal par exemple..

 

Rah et tu y seras surement gagant sur tout les points, car là tu vas mettre "les mains dedans".

 *Heliodromel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> . Mais bon c'est quand même rageant parceque tout fonctionnait bien sinon.

 

Au pire, regardes un peu avec la solution de man in the hill

----------

## Heliodromel

Désolé man in the hill, j'avais pas vu ton message, j'essaie ça et je vous tiens au courant (sinon pour le driver, oui c'est bien ça)

----------

## YetiBarBar

Pour pas trop avoir à se soucier de l'histoire du lien symbolique, il y a la méthode "eselect":

```
eselect kernel list
```

pour visualiser les noyaux disponibles et 

```
eselect kernel set N
```

 avec N résulat de la ligne d'avant pour redéfinir les liens.

Sinon, pour ton problème de modules ndiswrapper inexistant, je pencherais plutôt pour une autre explication un peu plus con :

il me semble (je n'ai plus de carte wifi à utiliser avec ndiswrapper pour vérifier), que ndiswrapper ne crée un module que si le pilote est installé et qu'il trouve le hardware correspondant. Ceci se traduit, lorsque tu fais 

```
ndiswrapper -l
```

 par une ligne :

```
netrtusb : driver installed, hardware present
```

La sortie sur deux lignes que tu as me ferait penser (je peux pas vérifier) à un mauvais pilote.

PS: Si tu es en amd64 (ou ~amd64), il ne faut pas utiliser la version 32 bit des drivers Windows, mais la 64 bit ....

----------

## Heliodromel

Suite des opérations...

Alors j'ai commencé par supprimer (en fait déplacer histoire d'avoir une sauvegarde) le dossier 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 situé dans lib/modules 

Comme attendu, j'ai maintenant le message suivant :

 *Quote:*   

> localhost etc # modprobe -l
> 
> FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r7/modules.dep: No such file or directory
> 
> 

 

Bon j'ai quand même désinstaller ndiswrapper et installé la dernière version mais une fois encore le module vient se placer dans le dossier /lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5 (ce qui semble logique puisque c'est le noyau que j'utilise). Impossible donc de l'installer avec modprobe et de plus :

 *Quote:*   

> localhost etc # modprobe ndiswrapper
> 
> FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r7/modules.dep: No such file or directory
> 
> 

 

Bon j'ai également essayé avec le driver libre rt2500 mais le problème est toujours le même : celui-ci vient s'installer dans /lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5 et modprobe pointe toujours vers /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r7...

Pour ce qui est d'utiliser eselect, voilà ce que j'obtiens ;

 *Quote:*   

> localhost etc # eselect kernel list
> 
> Available kernel symlink targets:
> 
>   [1]   linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 *
> ...

 

...tout semble normal.

Pour ce qui est du driver, je pense qu'il est bon puisque je suis bien en 32bit (athlon xp). 

Voilà, des idées ?

----------

## man in the hill

SAlut,

colle moi la commande:

```
uname -a
```

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> il me semble (je n'ai plus de carte wifi à utiliser avec ndiswrapper pour vérifier), que ndiswrapper ne crée un module que si le pilote est installé et qu'il trouve le hardware correspondant. Ceci se traduit, lorsque tu fais 
> 
> ```
> ndiswrapper -l
> ```
> ...

 

Au temps (autant?) pour moi, je viens de vérifier et la sortie de ton ndiswrapper -l semble correcte

----------

## Heliodromel

 *Quote:*   

> localhost / # uname -a
> 
> Linux localhost 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 #1 Wed Sep 20 14:24:14 UTC 2006 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2700+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
> 
> 

 

J'ai bien un problème avec mon noyau...

Comment je peux résoudre ça ?

----------

## SanKuKai

 *Heliodromel wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   localhost / # uname -a
> 
> Linux localhost 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 #1 Wed Sep 20 14:24:14 UTC 2006 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2700+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
> 
>  
> ...

 

Salut.

Ben il ne te reste plus qu'à compiler ton noyau à partir des sources 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 et à rebooter sur ce nouveau noyau fraichement compilé.

Au cas où je te renvoie vers le chapitre de la documentation adéquat.

----------

## man in the hill

 *Heliodromel wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   localhost / # uname -a
> 
> Linux localhost 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 #1 Wed Sep 20 14:24:14 UTC 2006 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2700+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
> 
>  
> ...

 

Tu peux installé les sources de ce noyau mais le plus intéressant est de compiler et installer ton noyau linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5  pour booter dessus ... Tu as utilisé genkernel  ou compilé ton noyau à la main ?  

Tu retournes au handbook http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7 (tu ne réinstalles pas les sources !) et tu reconfigures ton grub et le tour est joué ...

@ +

----------

## Heliodromel

Yes !

En effet, je n'avais pas terminé l'installation de mon noyau, il me manquait la mise à jour de grub. A ce propos, en éditant le fichier grub.conf j'ai changé le nom du répertoire de boot pour le kernel (logique) mais il y avait également une autre ligne qui faisait référence à mon ancien noyau :

 *Quote:*   

>  initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7 

 

N'ayant pas de fichier initramfs pour mon noyau 2.6.19 (compilé à la main  :Wink:  ), j'ai laissé cette ligne en l'état...

Quoiqu'il en soit, mon nouveau noyau fonctionne à merveille et j'ai pu cette fois chargé le module ndiswrapper avec modprobe sans problème.

Malheureusement ma clé wifi ne démarre toujours pas et elle n'apparait pas lorsque je fais iwconfig ni même ifconfig alors que le matéreil est bien détecté avec ndiswrapper...étrange. Mais bon c'est un autre problème...

Merci à tous pour votre aide intensive !  :Wink: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *Heliodromel wrote:*   

>  initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7
> 
> N'ayant pas de fichier initramfs pour mon noyau 2.6.19 (compilé à la main  ), j'ai laissé cette ligne en l'état...

 

Efface cette ligne de ton grub.conf !

 *Heliodromel wrote:*   

> Malheureusement ma clé wifi ne démarre toujours pas et elle n'apparait pas lorsque je fais iwconfig ni même ifconfig alors que le matéreil est bien détecté avec ndiswrapper...étrange. Mais bon c'est un autre problème...

 

As-tu bien mis les bonnes options ds ton noyau 

```
grep CONFIG_NET  /usr/src/linux/.config  && grep IEEE80211  /usr/src/linux/.config
```

Colle aussi la sortie ndiswrapper -l

----------

## Heliodromel

Voilà pour ce qui est du noyau :

 *Quote:*   

> localhost samuel # grep CONFIG_NET /usr/src/linux/.config && grep IEEE80211 /usr/src/linux/.config
> 
> CONFIG_NET=y
> 
> # CONFIG_NETDEBUG is not set
> ...

 

Ca semble bon, non ?

et pour ndiswrapper -l :

 *Quote:*   

> localhost RT25USB-SRC-V2.0.7.0 # ndiswrapper -l
> 
> netrtusb : driver installed
> 
> device (2001:3C00) present 
> ...

 

Le matériel est bien détecté.

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Tu dois être sur d'avoir installé le bon driver, tu utilises quel fichier  ... Sinon test les drivers rt2500usb comme indiqué qques poste plus haut ...

----------

## Heliodromel

Merci pour ton aide.

Je viens de tester mes drivers (j'utilise netrtusb.inf fourni avec ma clé) avec le livecd de kaella knoppix et en moins de 30 secondes, ca marchait... c'est déprimant (lol) mais par contre rien à faire sous gentoo...

Donc sinon j'ai essayé comme tu me l'avais dit avec les pilotes libres. Là encore, tout s'installe correctement mais lorsque je fais  modprobe rt2500 , rien ne se passe et je n'ai toujours rien qui apparait lorsque je fais iwconfig (à part lo et eth0).

En fait, je suis de plus en plus persuadé que c'est bien un problème de noyau et que t'avais raison. J'ai peut être oublié d'activer quelque chose...y a pas de raison que ca marche sous knoppix et pas sous gentoo !

Et puis d'ailleurs en parlant de noyau, j'ai finalement remis la ligne initrd parce que je ne pouvais plus booter sur gentoo. Bon c'est vrai que c'est sans doute pas très propre comme méthode mais pour l'instant ça marche.

----------

## Heliodromel

J'y suis plus qu'à un cheveu...

Bon alors tout d'abord, pour ce qui est de grub.conf, j'avais fais n'importe quoi, j'ai donc reconfiguré tout ça et ca marche nikel maintenant.

Par contre pour la clé wifi, c'est une autre paire de manches : elle refuse toujours de s'allumer.

J'ai abandonné ndiswrapper parceque j'ai beau eu essayer de reconfigurer mon noyau une dizaine de fois, la commande modprobe ndiswrapper ne déclenchait rien. (pas d'interface nouvelle en faisant iwconfig et la clé ne s'allumait pas)

Je suis donc reparti du côté des drivers libres et je me suis rendu compte que sous gentoo, on disposait aussi du rt2570. Je m'étais une fois de plus trompé puisque mon driver n'est pas le rt2500 mais le rt2570, forcément ca pouvait pas marcher...

J'ai donc installé le rt2570 et là...magie :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> localhost samuel # iwconfig
> 
> lo        no wireless extensions.
> ...

 

Ma clé apparait bien !

Oui mais voilà, elle ne s'allume toujours pas et j'ai beau eu essayé ifconfig rausb0 up puis dhcpcd...rien à faire

Vous avez une idée.

P.S. : je crois que sous debian j'utilisait dhclient, c'est équivalent à dhcpcd ?

----------

## Heliodromel

Ca y est !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Désolé, je viens à l'instant de retenter un dhcpcd et c'est passé !

Mon problème est donc résolu, merci à tous pour votre aide !

P.S.: cela dit en passant, c'est vraiment bizarre que modprobe ndiswrapper refuse de fonctionner...

----------

